# Welches JDK für Huawei G7002?



## Huawei (6. Aug 2011)

Hi,

heute gibt es bei eBay das Huawei G7002 als Tagesangebot. Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken, das zu kaufen, da mein Handy schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Nun frag ich mich nur, nachdem das Ding ja Java können soll, kann man dafür Software mit den Standard JDK entwickeln kann, oder was braucht man da?

Gruß


----------



## XHelp (6. Aug 2011)

Ohne sich jetzt die Mühe zu machen genauer bei google zu suchen: es sieht nach j2me aus.


----------



## maki (6. Aug 2011)

Wenn du für Smartphones programmieren willst halte dich an Android, nicht an Java ME


----------



## Huawei (6. Aug 2011)

Die Frage ist, gibt es eine Liste, in der steht, welches Handy, was schluckt?
Also JME, JDK oder Android oder what ever?


----------



## TheDarkRose (6. Aug 2011)

Google


----------



## Hobelhai (6. Aug 2011)

Laut dieser Seite basiert das Gerät auf MIDP 2.0.  Damit bestätigt sich XHelp`s Vermutung: J2me.
P.S.: Um diese Information zu ergoogeln benötigt man ca. *2 Minuten!* :autsch:


----------



## Huawei (6. Aug 2011)

Sorry, ich find den Hinweis auf Google hier leicht unangebracht.
Es werden so viele Themen in diesem Forum behandelt, die im ersten Google-Treffer beantwortet wäre.

Auf vielen Seiten zum G7002 steht (bzw. stand) halt nur, das Teil kann Java, that's it! Deshalb eine direkte Nachfrage hier. Und sogar mit passender Antwort! Danke dafür!

Und das schöne ist: Wenn man jetzt bei Google nach deutschen Ergebnissen zu "
	
	
	
	





```
Huawei G7002 Java
```
" ist dieser Thread jetzt auch schon der erste Treffer!

Also danke nochmal!


----------

